# 129 power steering



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

Has anyone put power steering on a older cub like my 129 running it off the transmission it has hydro lift so i wouldnt think it would be a problem? I alreadh have the orbit valve and cylider from what i belive is a 1860 . Can anyone help me clear this up? Thanks


----------

